# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  ELETTRONICA περιοδικό, σέτ δισκάκια με σχέδια και για τα kit.

## sotron1

Σέτ δισκάκια με σχέδια του περιοδικού ELETTRONICA

Χαρίζεται.

Παραλαβή από Περιστέρι.


IMG_9355.jpgIMG_9357.jpg

----------


## polog40

Καλημέρα. 
Ενδιαφέρομαι για τα cd

Στάλθηκε από το C6833 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotron1

> Καλημέρα. 
> Ενδιαφέρομαι για τα cd
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το C6833 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Πάρε εδώ για να συνεννοηθούμε να έρθεις να τα πάρεις. Περιοχή Περιστέρι. Τηλ : 6955089364

----------


## basilism

μια καλη λυση ειναι να γινουν αρχειο zip και να πανε στην ενοτητα με τα αρχεια που εχει το φορουμ

----------


## polog40

Εάν και εφόσον δεν θίγονται πνευματικά δικαιώματα 
Θα το κάνω εγώ όταν τα παραλάβω. 

Στάλθηκε από το C6833 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## SV1EDG

Ή να ανέβουν στο link του elektor ...

----------


## lepouras

https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...E5%EA%F4%EF%F1

----------


## sotron1

Δεν ξέρω εάν καταπατώνται κάποια δικαιώματα, αλλά το περιοδικό έχει κλείσει από το 2012.

Ας σβηστούν τα links εάν κάτι δεν είναι σωστό.

https://archive.org/details/nuova-elettronica

https://www.robertobizzarri.net/NE/

----------

Antonis12 (16-04-19), 

makisvl (16-04-19)

----------

